# Power meter type?



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a power meter. I need it to be compatible with my grarmin edge 500. I have three bikes, a road bike, cross bike, an TT bike. I will have one racing set for all of them but I have two differant training wheelsets. I'm not sure that I have the money to get two power taps, one for training and one for racing, what are the merits and disadvantages of SRM? how about quarq? And what about power tap? What should I get?


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you know how to remove and install a crankset? If so then Quarq would likely be the best candidate for your needs. 

Quarq pros: 
- Reliable and very easy to use (my beef is with Garmin)
- Very easy to change the battery 
- Absolutely FANTASTIC customer service (I cannot stress how good they are) 
- Cheaper than SRM or 2 powertaps 
- Light and low profile 
- Easy to change between bikes if you have some technical knowledge
- Wheel freedom

Cons: 
- Back ordered due to high demand 
- Not available in Dura Ace or Campy cranksets
- Restricted to crankset
- Time required to switch cranks between bikes (approx. 10-20 minutes~)


I can't comment on SRM as I haven't owned one or talked with someone who has owned one. 

Powertap

Pros: 
- Extremely easy to use 
- For a single power meter it is very affordable 
- Good customer service 
- Bicycle mechanics are usually more knowledgeable about how to fix mechanical issues 

Cons: 
- Stuck with a single wheel unless you buy more than 1 hub 
- If you need to replace the battery you will require a special tool provided in the package (cumbersome to bring it along on rides)
- Heavy 
- NOISY FREEHUB 


Both powertap and Quarq will work with your Garmin 500. Again can't comment on SRM, but I'm sure it would. Plus you would have your own unit head with SRM.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ghost234 said:


> Do you know how to remove and install a crankset? If so then Quarq would likely be the best candidate for your needs.
> 
> Quarq pros:
> - Reliable and very easy to use (my beef is with Garmin)
> ...


With a matching BB and a little practice, its fairly quick to swap a Quarq (though you still won't want to do it daily).

My PT batteries last close to a year, why would you bring the tool with you on a ride?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the perfect setup would be BB-based systems on all bikes, but I wasn't willing to do that and so instead have two PowerTap hubs (in a training wheel and a relatively deep carbon tubular), which weren't much more expensive than buying one Quarq (2 <s>Elite</s>Pro + hubs are about $1,700 at full price, but PowerTaps can be found on sale, unlike Quarqs). I may ride any of three road bikes on any given day (race bike, TT bike and rain bike), and (being realistic about myself) I thought I was much more likely to move the wheel than I would have been to swap a crank. Maybe I would have a more TT-specific wheel if I had a crank-based system, but I don't do enough TTs to make that a high priority for me.


----------



## Wyker (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes I know how to hang cranks, it's pretty easy... Sounds like quarq is perfect! Thanks somuch for the post, can some one give me a link to there website?


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill throw in a recommendation for the SRM. If you can find a good deal on ebay of a forum you can get a fantastic training tool for around $1000-1300 for a wired SRM. A bit more for wireless. 

The SRM records at a more accurate .5 second sampling as opposed to Quarqs 1 second sampling. Its easy to set up and to set the zero offset. 

You can easily calibrate the SRM at home using a set of weights and an Excel spread sheet. It takes about 5-10 minutes once you have done it once or twice. The SRM head unit or software can be used easily and quickly.Quarq allows you to calibrate now too, but you have to have an Iphone with an ANT+ transmitter.

Calibrating the slope of the powermeter is critical if you want accurate power data over time. If you switch rings (especially to a solid TT ring) you will need to recalibrate or your data may be incorrect. 

I personally found the pairing of a Quarq and Garmin 500 to not really be an acceptable training tool. Too many data drop outs and complete rides lost when I pushed the lap button. I think the Quarq is an excellent device, but the best thing to pair it with would be an SRM powercontrol (they are now compatible thankfully!) Quarq also has some of the best customer service in the entire cycling industry. 

The downside to the SRM is having to send the unit in every year for a battery change, which can take a while. Other than that they are a fantastic unit and once set up are almost completely bomb proof in my experience.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've had a Quarq for about 3 months now and haven't had any drop outs with the exception of when the battery in the Quarq died. Typically Quarq batteries last about 400hours, but can be replaced in a matter of seconds if you wish to replace it. I usually ride with a ziplock bag with tire levers, allan key set, co2, credit card and spare battery. 

I mentioned the powertap battery thing because I had to replace my battery quite frequently. I never brought the tool with me on a ride, but at least once a month I would find myself opening up the hub to replace the battery.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghost234 said:


> I mentioned the powertap battery thing because I had to replace my battery quite frequently. I never brought the tool with me on a ride, but at least once a month I would find myself opening up the hub to replace the battery.


That would be a headache. Anyone with a similar problem should (if already using the recommended batteries) ask Saris to check the hub for a short or if they have other suggestions. I just got almost 8,000 miles out of a set of batteries.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

chase196126 said:


> The SRM records at a more accurate .5 second sampling as opposed to Quarqs 1 second sampling. Its easy to set up and to set the zero offset.


The data _recording _rate* chosen does not make the meter more accurate.

* The torque _sampling _rate is 200Hz for the SRM and 60Hz for the Quarq (and 61Hz for the Powertap I believe). The higher sampling rate however is probably a good thing, especially when considering the use of power meters for maximal force-velocity testing.



chase196126 said:


> The downside to the SRM is having to send the unit in every year for a battery change, which can take a while. Other than that they are a fantastic unit and once set up are almost completely bomb proof in my experience.


SRM batteries in their existing models are rated for 1400 hours of use so yearly may not be necessary.


I don't know prices in the US but here in Australia I sell some SRM models at a similar price to Quarq (one SRM model is actually cheaper).


----------



## five3x11 (Nov 23, 2007)

I run several bikes; race bike, training bike, TT bike and a bike that lives on my indoor trainer. I own ONE crankset, a SRAM with an intergrated Quarq powermeter. It takes all of 60 seconds to move a crankset from one bike to another. As long as you understand lefty-loosey, righty-tighty, own an 8mm allen wrench and have two functional hands with opposable thumbs.

I have been very happy with my Quarq/Garmin setup for the last 2 years.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> The data _recording _rate* chosen does not make the meter more accurate.
> 
> * The torque _sampling _rate is 200Hz for the SRM and 60Hz for the Quarq (and 61Hz for the Powertap I believe). The higher sampling rate however is probably a good thing, especially when considering the use of power meters for maximal force-velocity testing.


Alex, 
Thanks for letting me know! I will remember that for the future. I guess I just mixed up the info in my mind...


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

five3x11 said:


> I run several bikes; race bike, training bike, TT bike and a bike that lives on my indoor trainer. I own ONE crankset, a SRAM with an intergrated Quarq powermeter. It takes all of 60 seconds to move a crankset from one bike to another. As long as you understand lefty-loosey, righty-tighty, own an 8mm allen wrench and have two functional hands with opposable thumbs.
> 
> I have been very happy with my Quarq/Garmin setup for the last 2 years.


60 seconds to swap a crank? Wow, I'm impressed. Can you post a vid to show us the technique?

Cheers

HillBilly


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

HillBillies said:


> 60 seconds to swap a crank? Wow, I'm impressed. Can you post a vid to show us the technique?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HillBilly


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibycOXD-Mw0


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibycOXD-Mw0


Well done! That is very cool... Nothing like video evidence to support a claim. 

Thanks and regards

HillBilly


----------

